

Ramen Hacks - kaeluka
http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/ramen-hacks-30-easy-ways-to-upgrade-your-instant-noodles-japanese-what-to-do-with-ramen.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+seriouseatsfeaturesvideos+%28Serious+Eats%29

======
pasbesoin
Even the egg section doesn't quite achieve one of the simplest hacks: Crack an
egg and plop it in. Stir with chopsticks while it together with the noodles
and broth cook another minute or so.

I like to add a bit of hot sauce after that.

Not fancy, nor a well-rounded diet on its own. But a very good, convenient,
and quick fix. And the protein (and some nutrients) will keep you going longer
than the carbohydrates and salt alone.

